

Ask HN: How to make money as a CS student? - dzlobin

Hey guys,
I'm three semesters away from graduating, and while I to learn and work on my own projects in my spare time, I have been looking for a way to make money while doing something relevant to coding. The first option I thought of was an internship with a local (NYC) startup, but almost all of these are unpaid. 
What do you guys think is a good way to make some cash in my offtime and hopefully learn from it?
======
breck
Shoot me a message on skype or gchat and I'll give you some ideas.
breck_yunits on skype or breck7 on gmail

------
jeromec
The most obvious thing to me is freelance coding jobs. Try a site like
Guru.com or Rent-a-coder. You can build experience as well as client
references, and if you're good take on larger jobs.

------
cgherb911
We constantly try to get interns willing to work for free at our start up. We
get a lot of qualified interns happy to work because we give them interesting
work. But if you can leverage your skills and add real value to the start up,
ask for compensation. Negotiate a payment plan based on accomplishments. If
you meet A requirements, in B time frame, you receive C in compensation.
Willing to do work for free up front and take payment on the back end shows
that you're confident in your ability to execute and make good on promises.

